# I just discovered an "issue" with the cheap Ryobi cordless tools i like



## Dargo

I thought it odd that every single one of my Ryobi Lithium Ion batteries quit working.  Surly it was my charger.  I went and bought a new charger; same thing.  WTF?!  All of my DeWalt, Milwaukee, Ryobi, Makita and Porter Cable batteries still work fine.  Even my old Ryobi NiCad batteries still work.  I don't get it. 

I brought all my Ryobi Lithium batteries inside and the charger and was going to call Ryobi and tell them that right when I was becoming impressed with their cordless tools, they all quit.  My daughter wanted to use the screw gun but the battery was dead.  She plugged the charger in and put in a battery.

An hour later I hear her using the Ryobi screw gun.  What the hell?!  She handed it to me and it's indicator showed it was fully charged and it worked just fine.  I went into the other room and put another 18v battery in each charger (since I now have 2 chargers) and both immediately started charging. 

I've not bothered to call Ryobi, but apparently when it's much below freezing, their batteries won't charge.  How strange.


----------



## Erik

lithium chargers have thermal switches in them to prevent overheating - maybe it also prevents trying to charge when the temperature differential is great enough to cause damage from too cold as well?


----------



## jpr62902

Erik said:


> lithium chargers have thermal switches in them to prevent overheating - maybe it also prevents trying to charge when the temperature differential is great enough to cause damage from too cold as well?


 
I believe we have a winner.


----------



## Trakternut

Some batteries just, simply, won't take a charge when they're cold. Nothing at all to do with the chargers.


----------



## muleman RIP

They were letting you know how inhumane you were treating them. None of them like to be real cold for very long. I always kept the batteries in the cab of my service truck for that reason. They last a lot longer if they are warm when you put them in the tool. My old Makita light is the same way. Bring it in the house and an hour later without even charging it shines fine.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Erik said:


> lithium chargers have thermal switches in them to prevent overheating - maybe it also prevents trying to charge when the temperature differential is great enough to cause damage from too cold as well?


 my dewalt and portor cable ghargers are equiped with some kind of sensor that wont let the battery charge if it's to  hot or to cold read that in the instructions that is a yes to all those women out there some guys do read instructions but it is much more fun playing with knobs and switches


----------



## JEV

i have a lot of Ryobi's cordless tools. I also own each of those tools in a corded model, used mostly in the Winter months for this very reason.


----------



## Dargo

I've been a bit tied up, but here is the official response from Ryobi:

"_*For best results, your battery tool should be charged in a location where the temperature is more than 50°F but less than 100°F. To reduce the risk of serious personal injury, do not store outside or in vehicles.

Below 50°F, the batteries will not charge.

Best regards,

Tim Beasley
One World Technologies, Inc. *_"

So, there you have it.  If you live in a cold climate and do any work outdoors with cordless tools, mark Ryobi off your list.  It's rather disappointing that this is such a major problem with them and that it's not made known when you buy their cordless tools.  Since Ryobi says that their tools will not function or charge in temps under 50 degrees Fahrenheit, they clearly are using some much lower quality components than the other brands.  Sure, they cost less, but a reasonably sized warning that they will NOT work in climates under 50 degrees would be in order.   I guess if you live in the southern states, you're screwed too.  Apparently they will NOT function if left in your vehicle and the temps reach 100 degrees or more.


----------



## joec

I bought one Ryobi tool battery powered in my life. It was a multi speed drill motor and failed within 8 weeks. Now I bought it from Home Depot and they wouldn't stand behind nor would Ryobi. Since then I buy from Lowes and either Dewalt  or Black and Decker which is still Dewalt. I've had a Black & Decker now for 5 years with one new battery purchased.


----------



## Dargo

joec said:


> I bought one Ryobi tool battery powered in my life. It was a multi speed drill motor and failed within 8 weeks. Now I bought it from Home Depot and they wouldn't stand behind nor would Ryobi. Since then I buy from Lowes and either Dewalt  or Black and Decker which is still Dewalt. I've had a Black & Decker now for 5 years with one new battery purchased.



Yeah, I sort of didn't mention that Home Depot pretty well dumped on me big time on this and a few other issues.  I know Ridgid is much better quality, but I have had too many issues with Home Depot to buy any more of their tools.  Home Depot has made a loyal Lowes customer out of me.  Home Depot isn't shy about telling you that they really don't care what you think or want.  They seem to enjoy seeing who can be the boldest at telling a customer to go pound it.  I've no use for them.


----------

